# Christmas ornament made by DH



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

DH is a wood turner. He made this ornament for our neighbors. The center piece is a sea urchin shell. I think it's gorgeous. The colors are natural.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

How lovely! Anyone should love getting this as a gift.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, what beautiful workmanship! I love natural things, so I really appreciate how truly beautiful this is!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Your hubby is very talented. ????????


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

It's so fabulous!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! :sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh my golly that's beautiful


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL ORNAMENT!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Fabulous!! :sm24:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful.. :sm24:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

such a wonderful talent


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful .


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very unique!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe he made it!! He is so talented!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning! He is very talented.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful, I'd love to have one myself.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Just wonderful.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very unusual. I like it very much. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful.????


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Superb workmanship! A truly gifted man who gives freely of his time and talent . . . what a great specimen (both the ornament and the man).


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bren2424 (Mar 2, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## ceb (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful! What a truly special gift!!!!!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Fantastic work. He is very talented.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It is really lovely.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You are right. It is stunning!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is truly a work of art. What a wonderful gift .


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow, that ornament is gorgeous.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

You are right it is gorgeous. What a talent!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

What a wonderful gift. DH is a truly amazing artist. I would love to hang that on my tree.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful..He's so creative..I bet the neighbors will cherish it...


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh, Carol, that is just exquisite! Quite a talent your husband has! I can SO see that on a beach themed tree!


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful! You're lucky! My sister went to a wood working convention with her husband. When she came home, she told me I should look for a man who works with wood, because they know how to touch and feel with their hands, how to be gentle when needed and strong when needed!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! That's gorgeous.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

That is different and so original.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very unique and one of a kind.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

An heirloom! Gorgeous.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> DH is a wood turner. He made this ornament for our neighbors. The center piece is a sea urchin shell. I think it's gorgeous. The colors are natural.


I agree, it's lovely!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

It's beautiful!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree, GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

Wonderful craftsmanship. And a good eye to be able to see those things together when they were just lying in bins. Almost too pretty to use just once a year, though.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

That is beautiful. If he has nothing else to do he could send one to me. lol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Carol - that is absolutely gorgeous. Tell your husband that we are all so impressed with his talent. I have never seen anything like this. It is great!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. He is very flattered. Our friend loved it! We bought more urchin shells last time we were in Galveston..


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

You have a very talented hubby, thank you for sharing.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow. That's gorgeous. Has he ever considered turning spindles for spinners?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow! That is lovely!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

This is amazing!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Gorgeous and unique. Wood and seashells, 2 of my favorite things.


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

Stunning!


----------

